

IBM Simulates 4.5 percent of the Human Brain, and All of the Cat Brain - Sato
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=graphic-science-ibm-simulates-4-percent-human-brain-all-of-cat-brain

======
vannevar
Until they can demonstrate that their simulation in fact acts like a cat, then
no, they have not simulated a cat brain. They have run a simulated neural
network approximately the size of a cat brain. A child can simulate a race car
with a couple of cardboard boxes, that hardly means he's going to win the
Daytona 500 with it.

